
Systemd 219 released - catern
http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2015-February/028447.html
======
peterwwillis

              * When the user presses Ctrl-Alt-Del more than 7x within 2s an
              immediate reboot is triggered. This useful if shutdown is
              hung and is unable to complete, to expedite the
              operation. Note that this kind of reboot will still unmount
              all file systems, and hence should not result in fsck being
              run on next reboot.
    

Well that's wonderful. Sticky Keys for Linux. I'm waiting for them to
implement a custom recovery shell triggered by the Contra code.

~~~
ninkendo
7x in 2 seconds is ridiculously fast. I'm not even sure I can pull that kind
of speed off.

~~~
otterley
Hold down CTRL and ALT; press DEL 7 times. Much easier that way.

~~~
ninkendo
Yeah, doing a simple "sleep 2" and trying to press enter 7 times before it
returns, showed me how much I was underestimating my button pressing. It's
actually not hard.

------
vezzy-fnord
The hardware database now being a systemd API rather than a udev one, I guess,
shows that the systemd-udev migration is going steadily. Lots of emphasis on
exploiting btrfs features and beefing up nspawn.

------
gtirloni
Soon the Linux from Scratch guide will be:

* Compile kernel

* Compile systemd

* Boot

;)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
There actually is a grain of truth to that, and it's already here. The LFS
book has a separate edition specifically for systemd, as listed here:
[http://linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/read.html](http://linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/read.html)

~~~
uxp
In looking the table of contents of both editions, it seems that the only high
level differences are in the exchange of sysvinit and systemd. Both serve the
same purpose, but the implementation is different. If LFS made a BSD init
version, then I would expect a forked edition as well. At first it feels more
political than technical, but since the underlying configuration files are
going to be vastly different, it makes complete sense. I don't even understand
how this could be construed as an argument for either side.

~~~
digi_owl
A couple of differences is that the systemd version lists dbus, and the
classic version lists eudev and syslogd.

Their reason for adopting eudev had something to do with the problems of
automating the extraction of udev from the larger systemd source, iirc.

